# Toyota Estima (Tarago or Previa)



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

When i saw a Toyota Tarago drive past in black with mags i thought it looked good and i'd like to build that one day. 20 years later, i finally picked up the Estima kit from Aoshima. The kit is excellent with good parts fit, crisp molding and fine details. no engine, but the kit goes together easy with no issues. I wanted to muscle it up a little with the addition of some nice rims. Those came from ebay. The offset of the rims was awful, so i cut them up to get a better stance. The front wheels glued right on in place without modification and still turn. Fortunately the kit includes a big brake kit that fit perfectly with the rims. The rears stuck out too far, but i was able to remove enough material from the suspension arms to move the brake rotor inwards enough to allow the tires to meet the fender. The interior i just did in plain grey. The chassis is a mildly weathered street used look.
DSCF8845 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8846 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8844 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8843 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like it! And the weathering is superb.


----------

